

Security holes unearthed in Apple's iOS7 - wodow
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24170429

======
wodow
Video of it on an iPhone at
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsqUzmikbuo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsqUzmikbuo)
(via
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6415212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6415212)
)

